# Mats



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been thinking about giving Rylee another hair cut even though I know she looks terrible when her hair is cut. I got a second opinion from my husband and he said to not cut her hair.:angry: She seriously does not look good with her hair cut.
One of the reason I was even thinking about cutting her hair was mats.
A while ago someone on this forum recommended Kinky Curly a human product.
I finally found it in Target. The the whole product's name is Kinky Curly
Knot Today. :chili::chili::chili:This is the best product I have ever used the mats fall out so easily. A whole lot better than any thing else I have used and trust me I have tried many products. 
It is a lotion that does not slip all over the place it does have a light scent which is pleasant and does not last.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never heard of it , but I'll remember it! Thanks!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Deborah,

I will try this. Hey, perhaps I'll stop shaving mine down ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I know how much you love that ~ LMAO

Miss you girlfriend ~ :wub:

PS: You will be horrified to know that I just shaved all four this week ~ LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I sure miss you. You need to post more.
I am sure you won't need to use this product because all your babies have no hair!:smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Deborah said:


> I sure miss you. You need to post more.
> I* am sure you won't need to use this product because all your babies have no hair!:smpullhair:*


LMAO!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this a product made for Dogs??? I did a search and could not find this, only for humans??? I did see that Walmart carries this product.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is for people. I was almost shocked when I found it at Target. I have been looking for this product any time I went shopping.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know where to find it. I will have to look for it the next time I go to Target which might be this week.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just wanted to say that thanks to this post, I can now get rid of Cici's mats!
This is a MIRACLE in a bottle! I was struggling so much wit her hair. She's a puppy and loves to roll around and rub her body on everything, so she gets her hair tangled easily. I brush her twice a day and that's not even enough, because right after brushing her she runs around playing and rolling around everywhere. I tried different detangling sprays and nothing worked as well as Kinky Curly Knott Today!! 
Just as Deborah mentioned, as you rub it in to the mat, it just dissolves the mat away! I have no idea how it's done, but it worked instantly on Cici. I want to thank you Deborah! Dreams do come true :w00t:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy this worked for you. Different things work differently on
dogs. I am glad to have helped you.:thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I could do with this for Teddy  just wondering is it a oil .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jo, let me know if you want some & I will pick some up when I am at Hilton Head, if I can find it. Also remind me in early Sept. so I don't forget. My brain is so not trust worthy. Even if I write it down I may lose it! But I can send it when I get back.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sandi your a star .Thank you.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for this post ! I just got 3 mats off Doobie this morning and I brushed him out before bed last night ! I think the 'mat monster' comes in the middle of the night :eek2_gelb2: .....off to order product..........


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jodublin said:


> Sandi your a star .Thank you.


I am writing it on my Sept. calendar, but do remind me in Sept. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy this product is working for you. When I had my first Maltese the product of choice was Cow Boy Magic. I got it all over the place and hated the scent. I threw the whole bottle away.
That is why I said what works for one may not work for another.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I picked this up at Target the other day to give it a try. It works like a charm! It easily slides through the mats, so it doesn't feel like you are ripping them out. This ones a keeper!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This product is like human hair conditioner and is meant to be left in the hair.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How does this compare in efficacy to cowboy Magic? CM works well on Obi but I like trying new products


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

For me and removing mats this is top. I also love oatmeal & Alvera spray on conditioner from Pur Paws. The human product works best at removing mats.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, just wow! This is a game changer! From the bottom of Ramsey's heart and mine THANK YOU! This just might prevent him from ever having to be shaved again. His hair is cottony and wavy and anytime it gets wet or rubbed the wrong way he's a knotted mess. The groomer put a bandana on him last week and his whole neck area was matted. After using it tonight the mats are gone. He also smells amazing now. And to think, it's at Target... I will buy a bottle to save just in case they stop carrying it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I picked up a bottle from target too. It definitely works well on Obi and is not as oily as Cowboy Magic. I personally don't care for the scent though- it smells like that weird coconut tanning oil smell. I think Cowboy magic smells better. Thanks for the tip- I like it enough to keep in my stash


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooh...I'll need to pick up a bottle of this next time I'm in Target. Tiffany is on the cottony side and she gets mats so easily.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, I will pick this up today...Kodi tends to get them on her ears.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Our older girl Tiffany has very cottony, wavy hair too and I can't wait to try it on her. I tried a little on Cozette, and though her hair is not at all cottony, it worked pretty well. It certainly made the mats easier to pull apart with my fingers, so that makes it a winner in my eyes. I'm going to try it after her bath today.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Wish I read this before shaving Finn down. He loves the "skinned" look but LORD it is not attractive!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am going to take your advice and get some of that. Cowboy Magic is helpful at getting out tangles, but I also don't like the fragrance. I only use it on the comb out before a bath, because it does leave an oily residue. Maybe I can let MiMi's hair grow long again. She looks cute with this haircut, but I feel a terrible pang whenever I see a Malt in full coat.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

It's also on Amazon.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!!!

Just checked if I can find the product over here. Is it this one?

luckycurls.com | Kinky Curly Knot Today (236ml) | Locken und Afro-Haare Shop

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

I believe that is it. It looks like the same picture on Amazon.


----------

